# Cruise Deals?



## ValHam (Aug 28, 2013)

Where can I find the best cruise deals?  thanks kindly


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 28, 2013)

We like www.vacationstogo.com (ask for Donald) or www.crucon.com You may also go to www.cruisecritic.com and look around. It is the TUG of cruising.


----------



## merrysunshine21 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have used vacationstogo.com and booked cruises through my RCI point system.  Have received some great deals over the holidays through RCI and it didn't take away from my points which was a bonus.  Also, I have gone directly to the cruise web sites and found some deals at the last minute.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 28, 2013)

We use cruise.com


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 29, 2013)

We are the top elite level with Holland America with hundreds of HAL cruise days, so we can usually get the best deals far ahead by booking directly with them.  Non-elite cruisers can't do that, but the cruise lines offer some pretty sweet deals for direct bookings, especially as the cruise date gets closer.  

My advice would be to check out the cruise lines and get a price on the cruises you are considering and then see if you can beat it with a third party.  You might be surprised to find out how good the direct booking deal is.  

Another little known fact is that some cruise lines (including Holland America) will lower your price after booking if the "going rate" drops, but you have to monitor the prices and ask for the lower price, and it has to be before the full refund deadline (usually 75 days before the cruise).


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 29, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> Another little known fact is that some cruise lines (including Holland America) will lower your price after booking if the "going rate" drops, but you have to monitor the prices and ask for the lower price, and it has to be before the full refund deadline (usually 75 days before the cruise).



Celebrity also does this, but you must monitor prices yourself, which I do by subscribing to cruisefish dot net price alerts for the cruises I'm booked on or considering.  It's about a buck per cruise to do this.  Also seascanner dot com shows cabin availability but their pricing is in euros and is high.

We book thru Costco and receive generous onboard credit from them; however, they charge $25 for price reductions that you find and call them to obtain.  

Cruiselines periodically offer promotions, such as prepaid gratuities, their own onboard credit, beverage perks, etc.  If these become available after you book but before final payment, do the math and see if the promotion is worth seeking.

BTW, we are after final payment on our upcoming cruise, but suite guarantees became available for only $100 more p/p.  We were able to switch because it's more $$ and my math shows it to be a wash with the extra Costco credit and the specialty restaurant perks!  Plus, the excitement is building to see which level of suite we'll be assigned!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 29, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> We are the top elite level with Holland America with hundreds of HAL cruise days, so we can usually get the best deals far ahead by booking directly with them.  Non-elite cruisers can't do that, but the cruise lines offer some pretty sweet deals for direct bookings, especially as the cruise date gets closer.



Not likely that the OP is elite with any cruise line. That's why he asked where to find cruise deals.

We shop the discounters too, then book directly with the cruise line. We are mid-level loyalty with Celebrity, and status DOES pay off. Drink packages, OBC, laundry, internet time. Occasionally there is something interesting in a direct mailing from Celebrity, but most of those are aimed at Aqua Class and 'owner's suites that we just won't pay for anyway. We'll add about 60 nights with Celebrity in the next year.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 29, 2013)

There is a sticky on the travel info forum with lot's of good suggestions.

Lynn


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 29, 2013)

My 2 cents... I like www.bestpricecruises.com ... Not 'cuz their prices are any lower than any others,
but they do have a decent search engine, a sophisticated interface, and their own "rewards."
.


----------



## ttt (Aug 29, 2013)

I like www.cruisequick.com


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 29, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> We'll add about 60 nights with Celebrity in the next year.



Wow, maybe we need a special thread about the longest time anyone has cruised in one year.    (I've heard stories of people who spend an entire year on a cruise, moving from ship to ship, or staying on one ship for multiple cruises.)

Was your European river boat trip on Celebrity?

We've only been on one-week stints so far.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 29, 2013)

muranojo said:


> Was your European river boat trip on Celebrity?



We haven't taken a European river cruise (yet). It's still in the bucket, I guess. Last fall we took a 4 masted Windstar from Barcelona to Lisbon. This one: http://www.windstarcruises.com/windspirit-yacht.aspx


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 30, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> We haven't taken a European river cruise (yet). It's still in the bucket, I guess. Last fall we took a 4 masted Windstar from Barcelona to Lisbon. This one: http://www.windstarcruises.com/windspirit-yacht.aspx



Ah, that is the one I was thinking of, and somehow thought it was a river cruise for some reason.   (Maybe I drew that conclusion from a photo you posted which appeared to be along a river.)


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 30, 2013)

muranojo said:


> Wow, maybe we need a special thread about the longest time anyone has cruised in one year.    (I've heard stories of people who spend an entire year on a cruise, moving from ship to ship, or staying on one ship for multiple cruises.)



We took a 62-day cruise from Seattle to San Diego (around the Pacific Rim and Australia) after I retired about 8 years ago.  I highly recommend it to anyone who is able to do so.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 30, 2013)

muranojo said:


> I've heard stories of people who spend an entire year on a cruise, moving from ship to ship, or staying on one ship for multiple cruises.



Actually, if you shop semi carefully and don't need a high deck balcony or suite, you can do this for less than the cost of assisted living. And a helluva lot more fun!

Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 30, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Actually, if you shop semi carefully and don't need a high deck balcony or suite, you can do this for less than the cost of assisted living. And a helluva lot more fun!
> 
> Jim



Now that's an interesting thought for MIL.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 31, 2013)

We just booked a cruise today on the Royal Caribbean's Oasis of the Seas. We first talked with an agent at Vacations to go. Then we talked with an agent at CruCon and bought through him because they were able to offer more add-ons such as $100 shipboard credit, pre-paid gratuities, spa treatment, and specialty restaurant upgrade. The basic price was the same with both but Vacations to go could only offer a $75 shipboard credit and none of the other stuff.


----------



## ValHam (Sep 4, 2013)

I like to plan ahead - never been on a cruise - been on over 100 timeshare trades -now I may combine a cruise and timeshare vacation.


----------

